# E46 Preventive Maintenance Crush Washer P/N's



## mbushnell (Aug 7, 2002)

I've got a 2003 325xiT coming up on 65,000 mi & am getting set up to do some P.M on it.

On top of engine oil & filter, I going to do driveline oil changes (front & rear differentials, manual transmission, & transfer case) using Red Line Synthetic, water pump, thermostat & housing, upper & lower radiator hoses, & coolant.
Now here's my question: Does anyone have the part numbers for the seal/crush washers for the differentials, manual transmission, & transfer case oil fill & drain plugs?
Thanks
Mark


----------



## stlmethod (Jul 12, 2009)

Double check on the RealOEM site using the last 7 of your VIN. I have an 03 325xi and I'm looking to do these soon as well. Let me know how it goes and what fluids you are using. 
The research I have done shows Husker BMW having the best prices on these, although I don't know the shipping and prices can change. Either way we are not talking big bucks.

Man Trans: #5
http://www.realoem.com/bmw/showparts.do?model=EU33&mospid=47722&btnr=23_0891&hg=23&fg=15

Differential: Same for front and rear, #10, 11
http://www.realoem.com/bmw/showparts.do?model=EU33&mospid=47722&btnr=31_0568&hg=31&fg=15

Transfer Case: #10, 11
http://www.realoem.com/bmw/showparts.do?model=EU33&mospid=47722&btnr=27_0015&hg=27&fg=15


----------



## stlmethod (Jul 12, 2009)

Just re-read about the fluids, good luck.


----------



## mbushnell (Aug 7, 2002)

stlmethod said:


> Let me know how it goes and what fluids you are using.


I'm going to use Red Line D4ATF in the transmission (BMW calls out for Automatic Transmission Fluid in the manual transmission) & also in the transfer case.

Using Red Line 75W90 in the front & rear differentials.

I got the engine oil & filter (BMW), Red Line fluid, water pump, thermostat & housing, and the upper & lower radiator hoses from Bavarian Auto Parts. Should be coming via UPS tomorrow.

I going to get the coolant & any other odds & ends from my local dealer (JMK in Springfield, NJ)


----------

